# The HW challengers!



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

A commentary on the top HW challengers as listed by some of the ABC organizations.

Vitali Klitschko. Technical. Some say not as good as his brother Wlad. But has an upcoming fight with Lennox

Evander Holyfield. This guy needs to retire and hang up the cloves. Plus he can't keep his thing in his pants. He has more kids than Africa.

Hasim Rahman. Funny guy. Best attitude in the HW ranks today for sheer mouth. Had a few shots. Does he still have that tennis ball of a lump Holyfield gave him?

Mike Tyson. He's a 2nd tier HW now. Accept it everyone! Jeez!

David Tua. Tysons younger years clone. At least he has a better hair cut now.

Jameel McCline. Former Gangster or not, he was made to look like a girl against Wlad. What was he punching at? Ghosts? He must see dead people or something.

Juan Carlos Gomez. Dunno who this guy is. He must have money because how else would he get on the list? He's a wacky cuban I think.

Danny Williams. Obvious brother to Juan in obscurity. Start a frat or something boys. 'Nuff said.

Fres Oquendo. Gave Mo Harries a good run. Might have to keep an eye on this guy.

John Ruiz. The quiet man became the quiet ***** after he lost to a Light HW. Ouch.

Faruq Saleem. Join the frat. get the handshake. Who the hell are ya?

Wladimir Klitschko. Got taken out by Saunders for his title. If he's smart he'll add some tools to his arsenal and come back strong.

Lamont Brewster. Brewie! A perennial fave. Dunno if he'll ever be more than that.

Clifford Ettienne. The black Rhino. He can take his millions he got for falling for Tyson and get his man-boobs taken out. Unless they like sort of thing in jail. Which is where he's headed to meet with his buddy Bowe. AGAIN!

Lance Whitaker. Worse that McCline. Hell, his fighting nickname is _"Goofi"_ and that says it all.

Francois Botha. The White Buffalo. What? Black Rhino, White Buffalo. What is this? African Lion Safari? Jeez, Botha...lose the sheepskin wrap you walk to the ring in.

Tim Witherspoon. _**yawn**_ Booooring. I'd rather pay to have my car lubed than a PPV for this guy.

Eliecer Castillo. Another Cuban for the frat of no-name-guys.

Atila Levin. Hope the frat doesn't charge dues. If they do, these guys would be delinquent.

Michael Moorer. He's old! OLD! Hard hitter...but OLD!

There are other guys I am sure, Feel free to add them!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

Gou,

Some of these guys I think people would raher pay to see me a total nobody to fight then some of those on this list 

Stirring the Pot !


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 16, 2003)

Keep an eye on Fres Oquendo.  I like this guy.  He was giving Tua hell but then he zigged when he should've zagged and got tagged with one of Tua's murderous left hooks.

Also, look out for Tua.  The guy is relentless and definitely can take a shot.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

Tua has power that's for sure but he only knows one direction. Forward. That's a problem as he tends to get led around. But hes getting better. He'll always be a contender but only for the lower tier belts I think. But he is exciting.

As for Fres, did you see him KTFO Moe Harris? It was good but it made me wonder WTF Moe was doing. Moe definately did not bring his "A" game that night.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

Currently, there's nothing really there in the HW division that's going to bring in big fight dollars or interest from fight fans. Even though he's aging, who's going to challenge Lennox Lewis? About the best thing going in the HW division is light heavy Roy Jones Jr., but he can't hang with Lewis, Junior's too small. 

I'll stick with the lower weight divisions for now. Recently in the papers was the news that the Oskie Dela Hoya vs. Sugar Shane Mosely rematch is being finalized for this September, can't wait to see those scraps...


----------

